# Unresponsive cheating wife



## Poff36

Hi everyone, I m new on this site. I m in rough water and looking for experience captain(s) to guide me through. Married for 16 years with 2 young children. We both work and make similar average salary. We have always pay our house hold expenses jointly. She stop paying her share back 7 months. I have asked. She just get agitated and divert the subject. I have ask my attorney to reach out to her attorney, with no response. Per my attorney advice to requested for a judicial intervention on this matter. Pls any thoughts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985

You both have attorneys. Are you still married, divorced or separated? Both still living in the house?


----------



## EleGirl

I agree with your attorney. If she will not respond, you will need to get the records directly from a financial institute.

Are you in the middle of a divorce? That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Poff36

We are in the beginning stages of our divorce and living under same roof. I want to know if anyone has gone through a judicial intervention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

